# Speed n temp



## muzzel62 (Jun 23, 2011)

Was talking to charter cap about a piece of electronics that mounts to line that tells you speed n temperature it's for running behind dipsy n inline weight can anyone help with directions for more information


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Perhaps he was talking about a fish hawk TD?

http://www.fishusa.com/product/Fish-Hawk-TD-Digital-AtDepth-Water-Temp-Gauge


----------



## muzzel62 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for comeback.i think the tool was smaller than fish hawk he said $400 also


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

http://smarttroll.com/


----------



## muzzel62 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks k gone little to Rich for me


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

The fish hawk td attaches to your line and slides down to the Dipsy. Records temp at 5' increments. No speed.


----------

